
Ask HN: Solving a situation with contract termination on last day of vesting - Werser123
Hello,<p>I got into a shitty situation in a startup. I had one year vesting period. I even converted more than 50% of my salary into stocks for the first half of year. After six months, I switched to standard 50% schema. It was my proposition before signing a contract. I thought that it would help to spend cash on team growth to launch a product faster.<p>So one year mostly passed.
However, the contract is getting terminated by CEO initiative a day before vesting period finishes. There is no criminal from my side or any other wrong reasons. I just got know that company doesn&#x27;t need me anymore, and I worked not like expected months before, etc. And there are no answers why discussion happens now, but not before :)<p>Asking for a bit of advice here. How to solve this situation correctly?
======
Werser123
Another question. Do I need to tell about this situation to other guys in the
company who were hired like 6 months ago?

